# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من قصص المحدثين

## حارث الهمام

بطل القصة أبو قلابة الجرمي.
أثناء القراءة في كتب التراجم قد تمر قصص عجيبة فيها من العبر شيء كثير، وكثير منها أقرب ثبوتاً مما يذكره المؤرخون، ومع ذلك لايخلو بعضها من مقال فقد يكون في أسانيد بعضها شيء بل قد يكون في متونها ما يحكم -على الأقل- بوقوع تصرف فيها.

غير أن العبرة التي تكون في قصص المؤرخين تكون فيها، وهذه قصة بليغة قرأتها في ثقات ابن حبان، وقد ذكرها غيره -من المؤرخين والأدباء- بغير هذا التفصيل، فأحببت أن أتحفكم بها، لنعتبر بما فيها من العظة، مع أن بعضها فيه ما يستنكر وإسنادها فيه رجل لم يبد لي من هو وبقية رجالها صالحين.
والمهم هو أخذ العبرة منها:
أبو قلابة: عبد الله بن زيد الجرمي من عباد أهل البصرة وزهادهم يروى عن أنس بن مالك ومالك بن الحويرث وغيرهم.
طلب لولاية القضاء فهرب وظل متخفياً حتى مات.
ذكر ابن حبان في الثقات قصة موته فقال:
حدثني بقصة موته محمد بن المنذر بن سعيد، قال: ثنا يعقوب بن إسحاق بن الجراح، قال: ثنا الفضل بن عيسى عن بقية بن الوليد، قال: ثنا الأوزاعي، عن عبد الله بن محمد، قال: خرجت إلى ساحل البحر مرابطاً، وكان رابطنا يومئذ عريش مصر، قال: فلما انتهيت إلى الساحل فإذا أنا ببطيحه وفى البطيحه خيمة فيها رجل قد ذهب يداه ورجلاه وثقل سمعه وبصره وما له من جارحة تنفعه إلا لسانه، وهو يقول اللهم أوزعني أن أحمدك حمداً أكافئ به شكر نعمتك التي أنعمت بها علي وفضلتني على كثير ممن خلقت تفضيلاً.
قال الأوزاعي: قال عبد الله: قلت والله لآتين هذا الرجل ولأسألنه أنى له هذا الكلام؟ فهم، أم علم، أم إلهام ألهم؟
فأتيت الرجل فسلمت عليه فقلت: سمعتك وأنت تقول: اللهم أوزعني أن أحمدك حمداً أكافئ به شكر نعمتك التي أنعمت بها علي، وفضلتني على كثير ممن خلقت تفضيلاً، فأي نعمة من نعم الله عليك تحمده عليها؟ وأي فضيلة تفضل بها عليك تشكره عليها؟
قال: وما ترى ما صنع ربي؟  والله لو أرسل السماء علي ناراً فأحرقتني، وأمر الجبال فدمرتني، وأمر البحار فغرقتني، وأمر الأرض فبلعتني، ما ازددت لربى إلا شكراً لما أنعم على من لساني هذا. ولكن يا عبد الله! إذ أتيتني لي إليك حاجة، قد تراني على أي حالة أنا، أنا لست أقدر لنفسي على ضر  ولا نفع، ولقد كان معي بُني لي يتعاهدني في وقت صلاتي فيوضيني، وإذا جعت أطعمني، وإذا عطشت سقاني، ولقد فقدته منذ ثلاثة أيام فتحسسه لي رحمك الله.
فقلت: والله ما مشي خلق في حاجة خلق كان أعظم عند الله أجراً ممن يمشي في حاجة مثلك.
فمضيت في طلب الغلام، فما مضيت غير بعيد حتى صرت بين كثبان من الرمل فإذا أنا بالغلام قد افترسه سبع، وأكل لحمه فاسترجعت وقلت: أنى لي وجه رقيق آتي به الرجل؟
فبينما أنا مقبل نحوه إذ خطر على قلبي ذكر أيوب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما أتيته سلمت عليه فرد علي السلام.
فقال: ألست بصاحبي؟
قلت: بلى.
قال: ما فعلت في حاجتي؟
فقلت: أنت أكرم على الله أم أيوب النبي؟
قال: بل أيوب النبي!
قلت: هل علمت ما صنع به ربه؟ أليس قد ابتلاه بماله وآله وولده؟
قال: بلى!
قلت: فكيف وجده؟
قال: وجده صابراً شاكراً حامداً!
قلت: لم يرض منه ذلك حتى أوحش من أقربائه وأحبائه؟
قال: نعم.
قلت: فكيف وجده ربه؟
قال: وجده صابراً شاكراً حامداً!
قلت: فلم يرض منه بذلك حتى صيره عرضا لمار الطريق هل علمت؟
قال: نعم!
قلت: فكيف وجده ربه؟
قال: صابراً شاكراً حامداً، أوجز رحمك الله!
قلت له: إن الغلام الذي أرسلتني في طلبه، وجدته بين كثبان الرمل وقد افترسه سبع فأكل لحمه، فأعظم الله لك الأجر، وألهمك الصبر.
فقال المبتلى: الحمد لله الذي لم يخلق من ذريتي خلقاً يعصيه فيعذبه بالنار، ثم استرجع وشهق شهقة فمات.
فقلت: انا لله وانا إليه راجعون، عظمت مصيبتي.  رجلٌ مثل هذا إن تركته أكلته السباع، وإن قعدت لم أقدر على ضر ولا نفع.
فسجيته بشملة كانت عليه وقعدت عند رأسه باكياً، فبينما أنا قاعد إذ تهجم علي أربعة رجال فقالوا يا عبد الله! ما حالك وما قصتك؟
فقصصت عليهم قصتي وقصته.
فقالوا لي: اكشف لنا عن وجهه فعسى أن نعرفه.
فكشفت عن وجهه، فانكب القوم عليه يقبلون عينيه مره، ويديه أخرى، ويقولون: بأبي عينٌ طال ما غُضت عن محارم الله، وبأبي جسم طالما كنت ساجداً والناس نيام.
فقلت: من هذا يرحمكم الله؟
فقالوا: هذا أبو قلابة الجرمي، صاحب بن عباس، لقد كان شديد الحب لله وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فغسلناه وكفناه بأثواب كانت معنا، وصلينا عليه ودفناه، فانصرف القوم وانصرفت إلى رباطي، فلما أن جن علي الليل وضعت رأسي، فرأيته فيما يُرى النائم في روضة من رياض الجنة، وعليه حلتان من حلل الجنة، وهو يتلو الوحي: (سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار).
فقلت: ألست بصاحبي؟
قال: بلى!
قلت: أنى لك هذا؟
قال: إن لله درجات لا تنال إلا بالصبر عند البلاء، والشكر عند الرخاء، مع خشية الله عزوجل في السر والعلانية.

انتهى..
وأرجو ممن وقف على شيء من الأخبار أثناء القرءة في كتب التراجم أن يتحفنا بها..

----------


## آل عامر

اهلا بكم يا شيخ حارث 
نفع الله بكم وزادكم من فضله وإحسانه 
وأما هذه فبطلها الواقدي
قال الواقدي :وكان لي صديقان ، أحدهما هاشمي ، وكنا كنفس ٍ واحدة ، فنالتني 
ضيقة شديدة وحَضَر العيد ، فقالت ليَ امرأتي : أمّا نحن في أنفسنا فنصبر ُ على 
البؤسِ والشدة ، وأما صبياننا فقد قطّعوا قلبي
رحمة ًلهم ،لأنهم يرون صبيان الجيران قد تزيّنوا في عيدهم ، وأصلحوا ثيابهم ، وهم 
على هذه الحالِ من الثياب الرثّة فلو احتلت بشيء تصرفه في كسوتهم .
فكتبتُ إلى صديقي الهاشمي أسأله التوسعة عليَّ بما حضره ، فوجه إليَّ كيساً مختوماً، ذكر 
أن فيه الف درهم ، فما استقر قراري حتى كتب اليَّ الصديقُ الآخر : يشكو مثل شكوايَ 
إلى صاحبي ، فوجّهت إليه الكيس بحاله ، وخرجت الى المسجد فأقمت فيه ليلي مستحيا 
من امرأتي ، ثم رجعت ، فلما دخلت ُ عليها استحسنت ماكان مني ولم تعنفني عليه .
فبينا أنا كذلك ، إذ وافاني صديقي الهاشمي ومعه الكيس كهيئته ، فقال لي : أصدقني 
عما فعلته فيما وجهت إليك ، فعرَّفته الخبر على جهته .
فقال : إنك وجَّهتَ إلي تسألني العون وما أملك إلا ما بعثت به إليك ، وكتبت إلى 
صديقنا أسأله المواساةَ، فوجه إليّ كيسي بخاتمي ، فقال الواقدي : فتواسينا 
الألف ، وقسمناها بيننا أثلاثا ، بعد أن أخرجنا للمرأةمئة درهم ، ونمي 
الخبر إلى المأمون ، فدعاني فشرحت له الأمر ، فأمر لنا بسبعة آلاف دينار ، لكل 
واحد منا ألفاَ دينار ، وللمرأة ألف دينار .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للتذكير

----------

